# carbon fiber hood for b13



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

hi i know there is a couple posts on this subject, but i was wondering if anyone knows of another company that makes this hood for the b13 besides fiber images and morepower2.
ive tried emailing him a million times to see when is he planning on having the hoods for sale but he never answers back.wtf???
has anyone been able to communicate with this guy????


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

www.sr20performance.com


----------



## nismatic (Jun 10, 2002)

*VIS Racing*

Vis racing has carbon fiber hoods for all makes and models including, a b13 sentra very clean, and light weight. very good realiable company. www.visracing.com
shipping takes about a week. but it's worth the wait. they may not have it posted on the site but, call and ask for grant and he will help you out. also orderd the very first spec V carbon fiber hood, from that company. before SER.net got there's from them.


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

called vis asked for grant and they still dont make it for the b13


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

sr20 performance only sells fiber images hoods


----------

